# Peru- Bromeliad and Vines



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Im setting up a 20 gallon long as a vert and want to focus on only plants found in Peru. 

What Bromeliads and trailing plants are decent fits for a 20g vert and found in Peru?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

any suggestions?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

_Neoregelia tarapotensis_ is a good one.
I'm in a bit of a rush right now but I'll compile a list for you when I get back. 
Most of my tanks are Peruvian "biotopes".


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

The following two threads will provide you with exhaustive plant lists: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/37902-plants-central-south-america-list.html
and http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/77663-peru-plantlist.html

On this site, you will be able to check if a plant you particularly like can be found in Peru. 
Tropicos - Name Search

Hope this helps,


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

*Vining plants:*
_Anthurium scandens_
_Banisteriopsis caapi_
_Begonia glabra_
_Columnea orientandina_
_Columnea sanguinea_
_Marcgravia macrophylla_
_Marcgravia rectiflora_
_Marcgravia sp._ "Peru" (umbellata?)
_Monstera acuminata_
_Monstera adansonii_
_Monstera dubia_
_Monstera obliqua_
_Peperomia alata_
_Peperomia jamersoniana_
_Peperomia maculosa_
_Peperomia prostrata_
_Peperomia serpens_
_Peperomia trinervis_
_Philodendron brandtianum_
_Philodendron melanochrysum_
_Philodendron pedatum_
_Philodendron scandens_
_Philodendron squamiferum_
_Philodendron verrucosum_
_Vanilla odorata _

*Trailing ferns: (Bonus)*
_Microgramma latevagans_
_Microgramma lycopodioides_
_Microgramma megalophylla_
_Microgramma nitida_
_Microgramma percussa (Pleopeltis?)_
_Microgramma reptans_
_Microgramma squamulosa_
_Microgramma tecta_
_Microgramma vacciniifolia_

*Bromeliads:*
_Neoregelia mooreana _
_Neoregelia pendula _
_Neoregelia tarapotensis_
_Racinaea miniata_
_Racinaea spiculosa_
_Racinaea spiculosa var. spiculosa _
_Racinaea tetrantha_
_Tillandsia biflora_
_Tillandsia cyanea_
_Tillandsia caulescens_
_Tillandsia juncea_
_Tillandsia stricta_
_Tillandsia tectorum_
_Tillandsia tenuifolia_


This is all I have time for right now, the dogs really needs to go for a walk.
Hope this was at least somewhat helpful.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Sammie said:


> *Vining plants:*
> _Anthurium scandens_
> _Banisteriopsis caapi_
> _Begonia glabra_
> ...


This is amazing! Thank you


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

snake54320 said:


> The following two threads will provide you with exhaustive plant lists: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/37902-plants-central-south-america-list.html
> and http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/77663-peru-plantlist.html
> 
> On this site, you will be able to check if a plant you particularly like can be found in Peru.
> ...


Hoping you can help me with the tropicos site. I went to one of the projects on Ecuador and am having trouble finding out how to just bring up the whole darn list of plants instead of searching for a specific one.


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

jWerner just placed a for sale add in the plants section this morning, which included a nice package of Peruvian bromeliads...

-Drew


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

JWerner's bromeliads are awesome! I bought a group of them a while back and I like them a lot. They do get somewhat large though, so be aware of that. 

John


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> JWerner's bromeliads are awesome! I bought a group of them a while back and I like them a lot. They do get somewhat large though, so be aware of that.
> 
> John


I had actually thought about grabbing some for myself as well! I love the dark burgundy underside! 

-Drew


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Drewbacca said:


> I had actually thought about grabbing some for myself as well! I love the dark burgundy underside!
> 
> -Drew


They are definitely worth getting if you have the space. The cool thing about the underside color is it's not related to lighting and I haven't seen it fade on mine. The upper color varies slightly depending on condition, but it's always a solid green. They also hold a ton of water! Really the only problem I have with them is the size. It's great in a 18x18x24, but gets cramped in my 20g tanks.

John

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> They are definitely worth getting if you have the space. The cool thing about the underside color is it's not related to lighting and I haven't seen it fade on mine. The upper color varies slightly depending on condition, but it's always a solid green. They also hold a ton of water! Really the only problem I have with them is the size. It's great in a 18x18x24, but gets cramped in my 20g tanks.
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


I've heard that there is potential that they can stay a little smaller when mounted. Have you found this to be true? I might be up in the Seattle area next week, (thanksgiving) so I may have to hit one of you up for a couple! ;P

-Drew


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Drewbacca said:


> I've heard that there is potential that they can stay a little smaller when mounted. Have you found this to be true? I might be up in the Seattle area next week, (thanksgiving) so I may have to hit one of you up for a couple! ;P
> 
> 
> 
> -Drew



Yes, I'd say that's true. The one I had potted did get a little larger than the rest. I honestly think lighting is a bigger factor though. The one I had planted was outside over the summer and grew like a weed in the natural sunlight.

If you happen to roll through Lakewood on your way to Seattle, there are a few froggers in the area. Mikeb lives right down the street from me and JWerner isn't too far away either. If I happen to be available I'd love to chat about frogs and stuff and maybe trade plants. I'll shoot you a PM tomorrow. 

John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

